# [HILFE] Neues LOGO-Design für Review/Test Webseite gesucht !



## DerSandman (16. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe nun seit vielen Jahren eine Domain/Webseite die sich mit dem Thema Reviews/Tests aus dem Computer und Moddingbereich beschäftigt.
Nun war es aber an der Zeit den Namen endlich mal abzuwerfen und Ihn dem Inhalt der Seite anzupassen. Jetzt fehlt mir aber leider völligst eine Idee wie das neue Logo aussehen könnte, welche Schriftart benutzt werden könnte etc.
Daher wende ich mich an euch. Ihr seid wirklich hier Fachleute die sich mit sowas schon lang beschäftigen und die sicherlich auch kreative Köpfe sind.


Unsere alte Seite bzw. unter dem alten Namen findet ihr zur Zeit noch unter *SecretDesign.de - Home* dort findet Ihr alle Farben und den Style der Seite. 
Background des Headers:
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8623/headeriv8.gif

transparentes Logo:
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/1039/logozx9.png

*Unsere neue Domain lautet http://www.R3VIEW.de ... wäre es euch möglich einen neuen Schriftzug zu entwerfen als Entwurf würde völlig reichen. Irgendwas einprägsames und vielleicht was die "3" ein wenig betont? Ich bin da völlig offen für neue Vorschläge, ob es nun animiert wäre oder als flash oder eben normal 2D. Nur die Farben sollten weitestgehendst erhalten bleiben.*

Ich hoffe es finden sich ein paar Leute die Lust haben mir dabei zu helfen. Natürlich würde ich euch gern auf der Seite dann benennen und gern könntet Ihr bei Interesse auch mitwirken an unserer Seite.

Bye DerSandman


----------



## No-Body (4. Mai 2008)

Warum list du das nicht einfach so wie es is siht doch supper aus ?

Gruß No-Body


----------

